# Orphan black clones mbti?



## Braverose (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi everyone!

I've been obsessed with this show since it first came out, but I'm still trying to figure out the personality types of those characters. Can you help me? 

clones:

Sarah - ESTx?
Alison - ESTJ/ISTJ?
Cosima - ENTP/INFJ??
Helena - ENFP?
Beth - ISTP?
Rachel - INTJ?
MK (Veera) - INFP/INTP?
Krystal - ?
Tony - ?


----------



## MegaMicko (May 17, 2016)

I LOVE Orphan Black! It's so nice to see another Clone Club member on here!  (I'm giving a lil' opinion of each of the clones too)

Sarah - My opinions on Sarah fluctuate, she's not my favorite. But she's very respectable and a good main character. I would type her as an ISFP or ESFP.

Alison - I love her, she's hilarious and such a good comic relief to the show. I'd say ESFJ/ESTJ

Cosima - A really cool character, she's really sweet and aesthetical. ENFJ/ENFP

Helena - Such an intriguing character, I really love her! ESFP/ENFP

Beth - We haven't seen much of this character (For obvious reasons) but I like her and feel really sad for her. ISTJ/ISFJ/ISTP

Rachel - Like basically everyone, I hate her, she has no compassion. ISTJ

MK (Veera) - We haven't seen much of her yet, but I really love her, she's adorable!! INFP

Krystal - We've barely seen any of Krystal but I honestly think she's my favorite clone, she's so amazing it hurts. ENFP/ENFJ

Tony - Indifferent on this clone tbh. ISTP?


----------



## Monroe (May 13, 2016)

Sarah-ESTP
Alison-ESFJ
Cosima-ENFP
Helena-ISFP

Rest I am not sure on.


----------



## giraffegator (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm a massive fan of this show too!
My guesses/thoughts
Sarah - she responds to things on her feet well but sometimes makes mistakes because she never plans. So I'm gonna go with some kind of STP... maybe ESTP?
Alison - yeah I think ESTJ/ISTJ is spot on... I lean towards ESTJ.
Cosima - I'd guess ENFP but could see ENTP maybe.
Helena - I reckon she's too messed up to type except the way you might type a toddler. Maybe ESxP of some kind?
Beth - I would have said ISTP or ISTJ before the latest episode... now I'm wondering could she be an ISFJ?
Rachel - Not sure about her... she seems so driven by her weaknesses that it's hard to tell. Enneagram-wise my guess would be 8 (need for power).
MK (Veera) - Like the post above, I reckon INFP, she is adorable! I reckon she might be my favourite clone.
Krystal - ESFJ?
Tony - no clue. I didn't feel like I got to know his character enough in the space of time we saw him.


----------



## thebigdragon (Mar 31, 2015)

Why isn't this in the Guess Type thread lol? Eh who cares, my thoughts on the types of the clones:

Sarah- ESTP thinks on her feet and is too on the fly to be Te imo
Alison- ESFJ (ooh controversial) she just seems super inf-Ti for me, over-thinking and over-analysing everything, but I can sorta see why peope go for ESTJ. Could anyone give a more detailed explanation for her being ESTJ tho? Maybe I'll change my mind
Cosima- ENTP all the way
Helena- ISFP
Beth- ESTJ she is the stoic and doesn't really share with anyone, but duty-driven and noble
Rachel- ENTJ has to be in control all the time, quite vain and loves sensory pleasures
MK- INFP 
Krystal- ExFJ could be Ni with her figuring out stuff about pharmaceutical companies and knowing about her boyfriends, but I'm not sure
Tony- ESTP we didn't know him well, but on another OB thread, somebody described him as a "swaggering male version of Sarah" and I'd have to agree


----------



## Braverose (Aug 1, 2015)

thebigdragon said:


> Why isn't this in the Guess Type thread lol? Eh who cares, my thoughts on the types of the clones:


It is, but nobody has reacted yet...
Thanks for repyling on here, though!


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Sarah-ESTP
Alison-ESFJ
Cosima-ENTP
Helena-idc


----------



## giraffegator (Dec 28, 2014)

thebigdragon said:


> Alison- ESFJ (ooh controversial) she just seems super inf-Ti for me, over-thinking and over-analysing everything, but I can sorta see why peope go for ESTJ. Could anyone give a more detailed explanation for her being ESTJ tho? Maybe I'll change my mind


I think ESTJ because she likes to be in charge and have control over her circumstances, but is not particularly great at doing the whole warm, nurturing, getting everyone on board kind of thing that I'd associate Fe with. It's more of a brusque, take-charge, provider and protector attitude that I associate with Te.
I see her as having played a suburban housewife ESFJ role her whole life and finally she has snapped out of it. 



thebigdragon said:


> Krystal- ExFJ could be Ni with her figuring out stuff about pharmaceutical companies and knowing about her boyfriends, but I'm not sure


Ooh could be. But could the Ni stuff be inferior or maybe tertiary? Cos it's like she wants to be good at it, and she does have a hunch that _something's_ up, but gets it all wrong?


----------



## camous (Jul 12, 2015)

I love this show! I don't know how to type people though so my guess would be so random anyways!


----------



## thebigdragon (Mar 31, 2015)

> I think ESTJ because she likes to be in charge and have control over her circumstances, but is not particularly great at doing the whole warm, nurturing, getting everyone on board kind of thing that I'd associate Fe with. It's more of a brusque, take-charge, provider and protector attitude that I associate with Te.
> I see her as having played a suburban housewife ESFJ role her whole life and finally she has snapped out of it.


Thanks for the explanation! Now that I think about it Alison probably is ESTJ- she just appeared to be ESFJ to me because of the stereotype. I guess she tries to be somewhat affable, but it doesn't come naturally to her because of her lack of Fe.



> Ooh could be. But could the Ni stuff be inferior or maybe tertiary? Cos it's like she wants to be good at it, and she does have a hunch that something's up, but gets it all wrong?


Yeah, probably not aux-Ni, but I can't see her as Ti dom at all, if she possessed the same functions as an ENFJ. I could see her as an ISFP. She's naturally open and warm, but I guess that doesn't automatically make her Fe dom. Although I guess the way she spilled her feelings to Felix does, despite having only just met him. I mean, she could be ESFJ, but I don't really see the Si. Tert Ni would make a lot of sense for her. So I'm thinking ISFP right now.


----------



## figurines (Mar 8, 2015)

Sarah - xSTP (I tend to think of her as introvert but I might be wrong, she's sort of a lone wolf but has no issue being around people either so idk)
Alison - ESTJ
Cosima - ENTP probably, I've seen her typed as ENFJ too + I do often get those two mixed up. Overall she just seems more ENTP to me.
Rachel - IxTJ

Helena suffers from too much PTSD for me to be able to type her (haven't seen S4 yet, waiting till it's all out so I can binge, so idk if that gives more insight), and the others haven't gotten enough screen time. As for non-clones, pretty sure Delphine is an INTJ and Felix an ESFP.


----------



## thebigdragon (Mar 31, 2015)

> Sarah - xSTP (I tend to think of her as introvert but I might be wrong, she's sort of a lone wolf but has no issue being around people either so idk)


Okay so I know you said you haven't watched s4 yet, but last episode she went on an unhealthy Se rampage. But yeah, sometimes she just seems to act without thinking things through properly, even though she acts logically and not on an emotional level. I think her first act in the series- taking Beth's identity- is a prime example of that and it's why I see her as Se dom rather than Ti dom. An ISTP would be quick to act, but not as quick as Sarah.


----------



## thebigdragon (Mar 31, 2015)

Okay I know she's not a clone, but does anyone have any ideas for Delphine? I have seen a lot of types for her around the internet, mainly xNFx, but I'm not sure which she is :/


----------



## Braverose (Aug 1, 2015)

thebigdragon said:


> Okay I know she's not a clone, but does anyone have any ideas for Delphine? I have seen a lot of types for her around the internet, mainly xNFx, but I'm not sure which she is :/


I find Delphine very difficult to type. I could see her as an INFJ maybe. (But don't rely on me)


----------



## thebigdragon (Mar 31, 2015)

> I find Delphine very difficult to type. I could see her as an INFJ maybe. (But don't rely on me)


Haha hopefully she'll turn out to not be dead and we'll get better indicators of her type


----------



## giraffegator (Dec 28, 2014)

@thebigdragon ,

yeah ISFP is a pretty good guess for Krystal I reckon, or maybe even ESFP?
As for Delphine, it's hard because we usually only see her through Cosima's eyes sort of. Someone guessed INTJ for her before, I could get on board with that. I think she's definitely a thinker, not a feeler.


----------



## thebigdragon (Mar 31, 2015)

> yeah ISFP is a pretty good guess for Krystal I reckon, or maybe even ESFP?
> As for Delphine, it's hard because we usually only see her through Cosima's eyes sort of. Someone guessed INTJ for her before, I could get on board with that. I think she's definitely a thinker, not a feeler.


Krystal could be ESFP, I could see inf Ni for sure, maybe that's why she didn't go any deeper than she did with the neolutionists, because her Ni and Te weren't well developed? Idk the way she talks to the people in the Brightborn clinic seems Te, though and despite her seeming flakiness she actually seems pretty organised and functional. So yeah, that would mean a decent amount of Te, so probably ESFP. I could still buy her as an Fi dom though

As for Delphine, thinking about it, I could really see her as a thinker. I guess I always thought Fe for her, because she seems so warm and open. I guess that was part of her being a monitor. INTJ actually seems like a pretty good fit, especially after s3, since you brought it up. You're right about us mainly seeing her through Cosima, which I guess affects our perception of her type.


----------



## voron (Jan 19, 2015)

Sarah: ESTP
Alison: ESFJ
Cosima: ENTP
Rachel: xxTJ
Helena: xxFP
Krystal: ExFJ
MK: INxP
Tony: A very little screen-time for this character, no clue.
Beth: ISTP? ISTJ?


----------



## Lousia (Apr 19, 2017)

I'd say :

*Sarah* : ISFP, she cares about her family and would do anything for them but isn't fund of parties and people, she's better with the people she cares about.
*Cosima* : INFP, she doesn't need much people in her life and loves science, which puts forward a bit of Ti. The way she cares about those close to her makes her Fi dominant. 
*Allison* : ESXJ, she's bossy, wants people to know her and to respect her, she needs people in her life and a social life, she needs to be the best and she's a perfectionist. I think she's more ESFJ because of the way she reacts to stress, she's not logical under stress, and I think her J side makes people think she thinks with her logic, but most of the time she doesn't. 
*Helena* : ISFP, like her sister. Didn't need people really until she truly encountered her sisters, follows influence and her senses over logic, and isn't a perfectionist at all. 
*M.K.* : INTJ, I haven't had a great look at her, but I see her as an INFJ because she's really an analyzer, the way she sees things and does things is very strategical, so I don't see her as a P, I don't think she's a Feeler cause even though she puts forward her family she seems to think logical at first and nothing else. 
*Kristen* : ESFJ ahah. Such a cliché. 
*Rachel *: ISTJ, do I need to explain ?
*Beth *: ISTJ


----------



## bunnicula (Jul 10, 2017)

*my take on Orphan Black's LEDA characters *

Sarah-ESTP impulsive, thrill seeking, adventurous, straight-forward
Cosima-ENTP ultimate scientist personality, always analyzing every possibility, creative, enthusiastic
Alison-ESTJ "the glue", loyal, holds everyone together, doesn't rely on feelings to make decisions, reluctant to open up emotionally
Helena-INFP dominant introverted feeling, magical extroverted intuition, knows people's true nature 
Rachel-INTJ deeply analytical and objective
Beth-ISTJ at her best: practical, diligent "duty-fulfiller" 
Mika-INTP hard one to figure out, haven't seen her let her guard down yet. definitely introverted, logic and thinking leads...
Krystal-ENFP loves talking to people, highly intuitive, puts visions into action, good advocate of her creative pursuits


----------



## Ochi96 (Jun 5, 2017)

I think MK is a INFP https://funkymbtifiction.tumblr.com/post/145823770675/orphan-black-veera-suominen-infp


----------



## Geonerd (Oct 26, 2014)

Now that Orphan Black is gone and I can't get my clone fix, I'll guess this will do:

*Sarah*-ESTP impulsive, unsettled, thrill-seeking. When she runs off to be alone, she goes to clubs to meet people, rather than retreat inward; therefore I'm putting her Extroverted but a not very people person extrovert.

*Cosima*-ENFJ As much as I want to claim her as my own (ENTP) I actually think she is much more focused and analytical (Ni) but is motivated by helping other people (Fe). The fact she has the clone disease was less a motivation to find a cure/vaccine than trying to make sure no other clones would get it. I definitely do not see Fi so I do not think she is ENFP.

*Alison*-ESTJ Has to be in control, organized, mother-hen, likes to direct other people, tends to point out the negative details of the situation rather than praise for what someone did well.

*Helena*-INTP She is definitely Ne but I do not think she is Fi (to be an INFP). I see the feeling she does use is Fe. She is more protective of other people with her "feeling". Her motivation is protecting her Seestras or her Babies. She is fiercely independent and logical in her illogical behavior (this person needs to die in order for me or my Seestras to survive and she kills with little remorse).

*Rachel*-INTJ analytical, objective, seemingly heartless/emotionless (although not really-it was just what she allowed to show), organized

*Beth*-ISTJ What little we know about her (through her boyfriend's descriptions and what you could tell from her apartment) is that she was neat and orderly, detailed, structured, and overwhelmed by the complexity of the situation she was in.

*MK*-INFP Obviously one of the more unhealthy clones (besides the great Helena) but based on the pictures of her previous life and friends and discussion about before she hid underground, I think she is an INFP. She is obviously Ne but is so protective of herself (Fi). While the other clones want to go out and seek vengeance, she gets overwhelmed by the feelings everything is a conspiracy theory (although a lot was, she was over the top). 

*Krystal*-ESFP She is all about esthetics and looks. Tends to stumble on finding the problems using clues to what's around her but does not seem to have the intuition to work out the intricacies of a complex problem.


----------



## Conscience Killer (Sep 4, 2017)

*Sarah*: ISTP
*Alison*: ESTJ
*Rachel*: ESFJ
*Krystal*: INFJ
*Helena*: ISFP
*Cosima*: INTP
*Beth*: ISTJ
*MK*: INFJ


----------



## Miss Basura (Sep 30, 2017)

Sarah: ESTP
Helena: ISFP
Cosima: ENFP
Beth: ISTJ
Krystal: ENFJ
Rachel: ENTJ
Alison: ESTJ
Donnie: ISFP
Delphine: INFJ
Leekie: ENFJ


----------

